# Mein fisch schmeckt nicht



## Pikeo (5. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein Großes Problem: mein fisch schmeckt nicht wie er sollte. Er schmeckt so penetrant nach fisch das es mir vergeht. Im fisch Restorang schmeck es immer so lecker nur bei mir nicht. An meinem Gewässer kann es eigentlich nicht liegen(Schwickershausen) ich hatte schon hechte vom Botten, Edersee, Heyda und einigen anderen Gewässer und es schmeckt immer zum kotzen:v . Mach ich was falsch? Was muss man beachten? wie sind eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## dcpolo (5. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Wie bereitest du deinen Fisch denn zu? Wie hälterst du ihn am Wasser/ danach? Wie lange hälterst du ihn? Auf welche Art tötest du ihn? schmeckt der Fisch auch bitter?

Es sind viele Faktoren, die den Geschmack beeinflussen. Frischer Fisch schmeckt jedenfalls kaum bis gar nicht nach Fisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Einige Infos zu der Art DEINER Zubereitung wären sicher hilfreich um zu sagen was Du eventuell falsch machst.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo zusammen gestern hatte ich aal gemacht dem ich nach dem fang in einen Eimer gehältert hatte biss ich ihn zu hause mit einem aaltöter um die ecke gebracht habe. Ich habe ihn richtig ausbluten lassen ausgenommen Niere bis in Schwanz hinein entfernt. Er war 3 Monate eingefroren. Nach dem auftauen hatte ich ihn gehäutet und ihn in der Pfanne gebraten und in mit Weißwein und Essig abgelöscht dann zwiebeln ausgelassen und mit Tomaten und Kräutern schmoren lassen. Wenn ich Zander fiele kaufen und ganz normal brate schmeckt das gut wenn ich einen fange schmeckt das nicht so. ???


----------



## kämml (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Kann es sein dass du beim Ausnehmen die Galle beschädigt hast.
Schmeckt dann auch bescheiden.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

kann ich nicht wirklich verneinnen ich versuche eigentlich immer alles heile zu lassen. wie geht ihr denn mit eueren fischen um?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Alles klar, Pikeo

Wenn Du die Fische auftaust, dann nur in einer Salzlake. Also Salzwasser. Ist egal, ob Filet oder Stückfisch. Ziehe den Aal am besten vor dem Einfrieren ab, damit das Salz später besser ins Fischfleisch einziehen kann.
Ein nachträgliches Salzen ist nicht so gut, weil viel davon in dem Fett der Pfanne landet und nur bei Frischfisch zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo meinst du das das der grund ist für den wiederlichen geschmack? wenn wie gekauften fisch auftauen machen wir es eigentlich auch ohne salz wasser und er schmeckt trotzdem. wieviel salz soll ich nehmen? änlich wie beim räuchern?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Fast so viel, wie beim Räuchern. Nach Augenmass eine Gute Menge in eine Schüssel oder direkt in die Spüle. Dann mit gerade so viel warmen Wasser (Wasserhahn) auffüllen, dass die Fische(Filet) bedeckt sind.
Das Wasser muß nur salzig schmecken.
Durch das Einfrieren trocknen die Fische aus und beim Auftauen saugen sie sich nur so weit voll, bis sie ihre ursprüngliche Konsistenz wieder erlangt haben.
Vor dem Zubereiten aus der Lake nehmen, trocken tupfen und säuern (Zitrone, Essig oder Wein). Salzen ist nicht mehr nötig. Nach 15 Minuten in Mehl wälzen und ab damit in die heiße Pfanne. Wenn sie goldbraun sind, aus der Pfanne nehmen und beiseite stellen.
Jetzt die Zwiebeln bzw. auch Knoblauch in die Pfanne geben und glasig werden lassen. Danach die Tomaten oder Tomatenmark dazugeben und 5 Minuten unter ständigem Rühren schmoren. Jetzt erst mit wenig Rotwein oder Zitronensaft ablöschen, und die Kräuter dazu geben. Nach 3 Minuten eine Tasse Wasser(oder Fischfond) dazuschütten und die Temperatur herunterstellen, dass es nur noch leicht köchelt. Die goldbraunen Fische darauflegen und mit einem Deckel zudecken.
Fertig wird das Sonntagsessen.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Ok das nächste mal kochst du  ;-)    ich werde es beim nächsten mal probieren das mit dem salz  , gilt das auch bei anderen fischen  Hecht Schleie Zander? . wie gehe ich mit frischen fisch um? Bist du koch?


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo zusammen,


> Durch das Einfrieren trocknen die Fische aus


Ich würde das Gefrierbrand nennen! Wenn der Fisch oder das Filet großflächig betroffen ist, kannst Du ihn nur noch in die Tonne treten. 

Richtig eingefrorener Fisch (luftdicht verpackt, am besten vakuumiert) trocknet nicht aus.

@Pikeo
könnte o. g.  Dein Problem sein? Wenn Du den Fisch frisch zubereitest oder einfrierst und er aus keinem typischen Moddergewässer kommt, fällt mir sonst kaum eine andere Möglichkeit ein.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Also Zander würde ich in jedem Fall filetieren.

Schleien vor dem Braten nicht abschuppen. Die Haut wird herrlich knusprig.#6

Hecht nach dem Braten auf ein Gemüsebett im Bräter legen. Anstatt Zwiebeln dann drei Stangen Porree glasig schmoren, dann Tomaten, Zitronensaft. Danach Balkangemüse (vom Aldi) und Wasser. Aufkochen lassen und zwei Würfel Klare Suppe (Lidl,Aldi) hineinkrümeln. Dann den Fisch rauflegen und Deckel zu.

Große Zanderfilets in Fischstäbchengröße schneiden. In einer Schüssel Essig, Öl, Salz und Pfeffer mischen und die Filetstücke darin wälzen. 15 Minuten stehen lassen. Dann die Fischstücke in Kotlettpaniermehl(Fertigmischung EDEKA) wälzen und in der Friteuse braten. Kinder können davon nicht genug bekommen.

Nein, ich bin kein Koch, aber alleinerziehender Vater und Hobbykoch.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Ich habe mal in einem koch buch gelesen man soll den fisch auf ein Gitter im gefrier Fach legen und wenn er gefroren ist mal kurz in Wasser getaucht damit er eine dünne Eisschicht bekommt die ihn dann vor Gefrierbrand  schützt. Ähnlich wie es im Frühjahr auf Obst Plantaschen  gemacht wird um die frischen triebe vor dem frost zu schützen.


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*



> dünne Eisschicht bekommt die ihn dann vor Gefrierbrand schützt


Wenn Du ihn danach nicht LUFTDICHT VERPACKST, bekommt er genauso Gefrierbrand. Nur etwas später (nämlich dann, wenn die dünne Eisschicht verdunstet ist). 

Hattest Du das Problem mit dem schlechten Geschmach den nur einmal oder hast Du es immer/öfter? Und bei welchen Fischarten ausser dem Aal?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Nee, @bolli, Gefrierbrand meine ich nicht.

Fisch besteht aus über 80% Wasser, das sich beim Einfrieren ausdehnen würde. Kälte läßt das Gewebe aber schrumpfen und somit wird Wasser an die Luft in der Verpackung abgegeben. Deswegen bilden sich Eiskristalle um den Fisch und in der Tüte.

Nach drei Monaten Kühltruhe dürfte Gefrierbrand nicht das Problem sein. Eher, dass die Fische nur in Einkaufstüten eingefroren werden. Dann schmecken sie wie|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Weihnachtsgans ?


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo rumpelrudi,

genau das ist doch Gefrierband! Den bekommst Du schon ziemlich schnell, wenn das Gefriergut nicht luftdicht verpackt ist und das Wasser aus dem Zellgewebe entweichen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@ Rumpelrudi,
ich kann deiner Argumentation zwecks dem Auftauen in Salzlacke nicht ganz folgen. #c |kopfkrat |uhoh: #d #d 
Zumal das ganze für mich auch keinen Sinn macht. 
Habe heute erst wieder Fisch gegessen. Dabei habe ich die Filets, der Fisch wurde seiner Zeit im Mai gefangen und auch höchst persönlich Eingefrohren, ganz einfach aus dem Eisfach genommen und auf einem Teller aufgetaut. Dann wurde er klassisch nach der 3S Methode (säubern, säuern, salzen) zubereitet und hat einwandfrei geschmeckt.
Auch mein Fisch war in ganz "normalen" Gefrierbeuteln verpackt und hat nicht nach Weihnachtsgans geschmeckt. 

Vieleicht solltest Du beim nächsten mal besser nachschauen was Du so auftaust.|rolleyes


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Sorry, @Stuffel, hast den Threat nicht vom Anfang an verfolgt.

Ich vakuumiere. Schon um Platz zu sparen.

Mit dem Gefrierbrand nach längerer Einfrierzeit gebe ich @bolli Recht. Denn selbst die guten Gefrierfolien bestehen zu 3% aus Wasser. Das sind Undichtigkeiten, die sich auf das Gefriergut auswirken. Je schlechter die Folie, um so kürzer die Haltbarkeit.
In einer guten Folie bleiben Fische in der Kühltruhe nach einem Jahr noch genießbar.


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@ Stuffel

Er schreibt von Einkaufstüten, die sind nun mal nicht -mein Wort des Tages : luftdicht.
Das mit dem Einlegen erinnert mich an die Zubereitung von Stockfisch wie sie in Spanien und Portugal praktiziert wird. Gerfrierbrand ist ja eine Art, wenn auch unbeabsichtigt und unkontrolliert,  der (Gerfrier-)Trocknung.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Ich habe die ziplock gefrier beutle eigentlich egal was für fisch ich mache Hecht Zander Barsch oder Aal schmeckt alles ziemlich fischig  ihr schreibt immer was von säuern?? Ist das so wichtig? Gefrierbrand glaub ich nicht dran. Muss immer wieder sagen das der gekaufte der im offenen beutle im Eisfach liegt schmeck und schmeckt und….


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*



> In einer guten Folie bleiben Fische in der Kühltruhe nach einem Jahr noch genießbar.


Rudi, da hast Du Recht, genauso ist es. Demnach würde ich Deine Art des Auftauen als eine etwas ungewöhnliche Art den Fisch zu würzen bezeichnen. 
DIE FRAGE ist noch weiterhin unbeantwortet, wie pikeo seine Fische einfriert (luftdicht  ), wie viele und welche Fische betroffen sind.


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@ pikeo
Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, bei mir ist es umgekehrt, der selbstgefangene Fisch ist immer einwandfrei. Wenn etwas fischig schmeckt, dann der (zum Glück muß ich das selten) gekaufte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Oh tut mir leid, das Kompliment kann ich aber direkt zurück geben. Wenn DU von Anfang an gelesen hättest wäre Dir nicht entgangen das der dritte Beitrag hier von mir war.#h 

Da Du aber das Thema Vakuumieren ansprichst. Mit einem "normalen" Gerät, bei dem Gefrierbeutel aus dem Supermarkt zum Einsatz kommen, kann man vieleicht "Einschweißen" aber niemals Vakuumieren. Dazu bedarf es schon einem entspechenden Gerät und erst recht den dazu passenden Folien. Aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht zu sagen. Da Du ja Vakuumierst.|rolleyes 

@ bolli,
wer seinen Fisch in eine Alditüte, Einkaufsbeutel, zum Einfrieren verpackt braucht sich im nachhinein sicher nicht zu wundern wenn der Fisch beim Auftauen verdorben ist. Davon war hier aber, so weit ich lesen konnte, nie die Rede.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Ich weiß, @bolli

Und mir ist es auch sofort aufgefallen, dass @Pikeo die Fische nicht vorher säuert, sondern erst in der Pfanne "abschreckt". Das kann nicht funktionieren, denn der Essig verdampft dann sofort. Übrig bleibt der typische Fischgeschmack.
Blödes Wort für Fisch, wonach soll er sonst schmecken.

Ob vor dem trockentupfen oder nach dem säuern gesalzen wird ist Banane.
In der Salzlake auftauen zu lassen ist eine sichere Sache, um das Salz als Gewürz optimal und sauber einzusetzen. Nichts bleibt in der Pfanne zurück.


----------



## Pikeo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

wie gehst du denn mit deinem fisch um  bolli fangen .... ... ... ... essen?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@Stuffel

Ich wollte mich nicht outen, wegen der Schleichwerbung.

Ich arbeite bei Cofresco (Toppits)


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@Pikeo

Oder vergleichst Du den Geschmack von gekauften Meeresfischen mit Süsswasserfischen ? Der ist enorm unterschiedlich.


----------



## Timmy (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß der Fisch am wenigsten "fischig" schmeckt, wenn man ihn langsam im Kühschrank auftaut. Möglichst auf ein Gitter legen und ´ne Schüssel drunter, das er abtropfen kann und nicht im Fischsaft liegt. 

Bevor ich den Fisch brate, lasse ich ihn gewürzt und gesäuert ca. 15 Minuten abgedeckt bei zimmertemperatur liegen. Dann langsam braten!!!!!!!!!
Wenn schon heiß, dann nur auf der eingeschnittenen Hautseite in die Pfanne legen, ansonsten so schonend wie möglich! Fisch ist kein Rinderateak.

Das Auftaun im Salzwasser ist mir komplett neu und auch nicht wirklich einleuchtend. Kann mir jemand den Hintergrund erklären? 

Hab ich gerade bei Küchenzeile.de gefunden

Schonend auftauen
Tiefgefrorenes taut man schonend und schnell auf, indem das Gefriergut inclusive Verpackung (Beutel oder Dose) in kaltes Salzwasser gelegt wird.
Wurde mir von einem Koch empfohlen und funktioniert prima.


# | Martina am 07. Juli 2004 | 22:15 Uhr| Profil | 0 TB | Drucken | Wissenswertes 
Comments







Inclusive Verpackung?????????Was soll das dann noch bewirken???????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@ Pikeo,
wie schon gesagt, Hecht Zander oder Aal zum Braten in einer Salzlake aufzutauen halte ich, für mich persönlich, für übertrieben. 
Da mag aber jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben haben und für sich entscheiden.
Das aber gerade Süßwasserfisch einen intensiveren "Geruch" oder auch "Geschmack" nach Fisch hat habe ich auch schon feststellen können, müssen.


----------



## Seebaer (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo

ich beträufle meinen Fisch - egal ob Filet oder als ganzer - immer zuerst für ca. 30 bis 60 Minuten mit Zitronensaft und laß den Saft einziehen. 

Gruß
Seebaer <°)))))>><


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@Stuffel

Da stimme ich Dir zu. Diese Marotte habe ich ausgedacht, weil ich nicht jeden Fisch extra mit Salz abreiben wollte. Die Finger werden feucht und vermiesen jeden weiteren Griff in den Salzpott. Dazu noch die Krümelei in der Küche.

Versteht das nur als Verbesserungsvorschlag. Ob ihr das persönlich umsetzen wollt ist jedem seine Angelegenheit. Ich fahre jedenfalls bestens damit. Das wollte ich damit mitteilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@ Rimpelrudi,
ich denke mal das wir uns schon verstehen und in gewisser Weise auch einer Meinung sind. #h 
Jeder hat so seine Methode und versucht diese auch mitzuteilen.
Ich bin auch ganz deiner Meinung das man Salzwasserfisch nicht mit Süßwasserfisch vergleichen kann. Und das ist nicht bloß auf die Küche beschreckt.


----------



## Pikeo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

die Zander Files die man zu kaufen bekommt stammen meist aus der Ostsee und der Seehecht bei meinem fisch Restorang kommt aus dem botten und schmeckt nicht so sehr nach fisch wie mein botten hecht ob es wirklich nur am säuern liegt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Bist Du dir ganz sicher das es sich bei dem Fisch aus deiner Kneipe wirklich um Seehecht handelt und der auch aus den Bodden (Ostsee) kommt.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@Pikeo, ich glaube, Ja

Die Fische im Restaurant werden schon vor der Öffnungszeit in eine Beitze eingelegt.


----------



## Gast 1 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Eine wirklich ernstgemeinte Frage:

Wie alt / neu war der Fisch wirklich?

Bei "Fettfischen" ist das sehr entscheident.

Aale, Makrelen, Heringe, usw. können normalerweise 3 Monate ab.

Zander, Dorsch usw. schmecken noch nach 12 - 24 Monaten.

Wie schmeckte der Fisch?

Tranig?


----------



## Pikeo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Rumpelrudi: kann durch aus sein das sie das so machen und ich werde es in Zukunft auch so machen und mir eure Ratschläge zu herzen nehmen . 
stuffi: ist mir gesagt worden das er von da kommt
 hallo falk :
Die drei Monate stimmen schon. Er schmeckt extrem nach fisch so das es einen vergeht.


----------



## catch-company (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Nicht in Salzwasser aufzutauen dürfte der letzte Grund dafür sein, das der Fisch nicht schmeckt.

Vorgehen:
1.)Fisch nach dem Fang abstechen und bis zur Verarbeitung kühl lagern.
2.)Fisch ausnehmen ohne Organe zu verletzen
3.)Fisch bzw. Filets gründlich säubern (mit kaltem Wasser)
4.)Fisch mittels Kleenextüchern trockentupfen (wirklich trocken) 
5.)Fisch in Gefrierbeutel geben und wenn kein professionelles Vakuumiergerät vorhanden ist die Luft selbst absaugen und die Gefrierbeutel mit Gummiebändern verschliessen.
6.)Fisch schockgefrieren. Gefriertruhe auf mindestens -27 Grad einstellen. Zum hältern reicht eine Temperatur von mindestens -18 Grad. Niemals die maximal zulässige Menge die auf einmal gefroren werden darf überschreiten.
7.)Fisch im Kühlschrank auftauen. Niemals im noch geschlossenem Beutel. Am besten auf einem Gitter welches auf einem Teller liegt.

Fetthaltige Fische wie Aale sind zum gefrieren denkbar ungeeignet und weisen oftmals schon nach 2-4 Monaten negative Geschmacksveränderungen auf. Fettarme Fische wie Zander lassen sich hingegen ohne Geschmacksbeeinträchtigung bis zu 18 Monate tiefgefroren lagern. Auch immer darauf achten das bereits gefrorene Ware nicht mit neuer zu gefrierender Ware zusammenliegt. Sonst ist es durchaus möglich das die bereits tiefgefrorene Ware schaden nimmt.

Sollte der Fisch immer noch komisch schmecken würd ich das Angeln aufgeben.

Rolf v. Catch-Company-Team


----------



## Pikeo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo ich werde das nächste mal einen teil einfrieren und einen teil gleich zubereiten um Fehler beim einfrieren und auftauen zu vermeiden. Aber mein Hobby gebe ich nicht auf.  Niemals!!!


----------



## Fishing Buddy (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

wie hast du denn den Fisch aufgetaut? Fisch sollte man immer über Nacht im Kühlschrank auftauen, macht man das im warmen Zimmer kann er auch schnell ungenießbar werden.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Lotte (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

moin-moin,

ich habe die ganze sache nun nur überflogen, dabei ist mir aber aufgefallen, daß von platiktüten die rede war!!! *ganz wichtig ist (wenn einem die gesundheit lieb ist) gefriergut (egal welches) immer nur in lebensmittelgeeigneten behältnissen eingefrohren wird!!! *sonst können sich schadstoffe aus den verpackungen lösen und in das gefriergut eindringen!!!

man erkennt diese verpackungen daran, daß auf den umverpackungen ein zeichen (bestehend aus einem glas und einer gabel) aufgedrucks ist!!!

salzwaaserfisch und süßwasserfische kann man nicht vergleichen!!! salzwasserfische schmecken in der regel (wenn sie gefrostet waren) immer etwas fischiger!!! 

seehechte in der ostsee??? nie und nimmer!!! damit meinen die sicher unseren hecht und wollen damit ausdrücken, daß der im bodden gefangen wurde!!! aber seehecht ist ne ganz andere spezies!!!

zum säuern hat sicherlich jeder seine eigene meinung!!! ich persönlich säuere süßwasserfisch gar nicht, da damit der leichte feine fischgeschmack vollkommen genommen wird!!! aber das ist geschmackssache!!!


----------



## pargo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*



			
				Pikeo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ich habe ein Großes Problem: mein fisch schmeckt nicht wie er sollte. Er schmeckt so penetrant nach fisch das es mir vergeht...


Oops, viele gute Ratschläge, einfache und komplizierte, aber mal ehrlich: frischer Fisch eingefroren und wieder aufgetaut schmeckt nach leckerem, wenn auch gefrorenen Fisch, egal ob Salzlake oder sonstwas, auch der Mondschein hat da eigentlich keinen Einfluß . 
Ganz ehrlich, mal unter uns: Fisch, der "penetrant" nach Fisch riecht/schmeckt ist einfach nicht mehr frisch! Und je nach Gewässer gibts da auch noch so ein paar Aromen. Wo ist denn jetzt dein Problem, weißt du denn, ohne unverschämt werden zu wollen, wie leckerer/frischer Fisch schmeckt?
Die Frage von einem Kollegen nach Salz- bzw. Süßwasserfisch find ich ganz wichtig: Was hast Du denn in deinem Restaurant gegessen: Aal? Brassen?  Barbe? Karpfen? Eh? Wohl eher nicht, eher wohl Dorade, Wolfsbarsch, Scholle etc., allesamt lecker und nicht mit Süßwasser zu vergleichen.
Aber schreib doch mal genauer, wonach dein fisch nun eigentlich schmeckt!
ps: :l  kannste überhaupt kochen?:l


----------



## Rumpelrudi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

@Lotte
Deine Meinung zum säuern ist richtig.

Ich finde, dass es die einzigste Möglichkeit ist, @Pikeo den Fisch appetitlicher zu machen.

Hecht hat sowieso einen besonderen Eigengeschmack, der vielen nicht behagt. Andere lieben ihn.


----------



## chippog (18. November 2005)

*AW: Mein fisch schmeckt nicht*

kaum bin ich eine zeit lang nicht da, geht es hier hoch her! wie was säuern, zweieinhalb-s-regel, darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! was ihr mit euren süsswasserfischen macht, da misch ich mich nicht ein, aber bei den salzwasserfischen gilt für mich:
nur sekunden nach dem fang beteuben und abstechen, ausserdem recht bald ausnehmen, auch die nieren direkt unterm rückgrad in der bauchhöhle
am besten gleich auf eis legen, es sei denn draussen ist es null grad und kälter
den fisch so frisch wie möglich zubereiten
fisch niemals säuern ausser beim sauer einlegen!!!!! schliesslich will ich das feine fischaroma schmecken und nicht essig oder zitrone
sollter er eingefrohren werden gilt für mich bei fetten fischen: allerhöchstens eine woche, lieber noch nur maximal achtundvierzig stunden!!!
je länger der fisch eingefrohren bleibt, desto wichtiger wird es, haut- und grätenfreie filets einzufriehren
fisch immer in so platten paketen wie möglich ohne luft einfrieren
fisch so schnell wie möglich, nicht in der tüte, in meeres(!)salzwasser, zirka ein esslöffel meeressalz pro liter wasser, auftauen, was bei platten paketen in der regel nur wenige stunden dauert! meeressalz hat die gleiche zusammensetzung wie die körpereigene bei tieren
langsames auftauen und kochsalz führen dazu, dass die zellen im fischfleisch ehr platzen, was das fischfleisch loser und labberiger macht samt obendrein den geschmack schneller verdirbt!
wenn ich schon angeln gehe, will ich wenigstens in der küche eines der besten nahrungsmittel die es überhaupt gibt, nicht versaubeuteln!!!!!!!!! chippog


----------

